# Probleme mit Easybox 803 A



## Majestico (16. Januar 2012)

Servus zusammen.

Wennn ich hier falsch gepostet habe, bitte entsprechend verschieben.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiter helfen. Habe schon Google gefragt und einiges versucht, konnte folgendes Problem aber leider nicht lösen:

Ich habe DSL 6000. Bis vor Kurzem war es wirklich so. Aber seit ungefähr einer Woche ist die Verbindung grottenschlecht. Der Seitenaufbau dauert ewig und Youtube-Videos kann ich mir demzufolge auch nicht ansehen bzw muss ewig warten, bis das Video fertig geladen ist.
Nach einer Recherche im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass ich die Einstellungen meiner Easybox 803 A ändern sollte/könnte. Das habe ich einige Male gemacht und anschließend einen Speedtest durchgeführt. Die Ergebnisse sind aber immer fast gleich. 
Nun habe ich aber gesehen, dass auf der Startseite der Routereinstellungen folgendes steht:

ADSL: Verbindung hergestellt
Modus:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Download:  432 Kbps.
Upload:  656 Kbps.

Über diese Geschwindigkeiten komme ich leicht drüber, aber von DSL 6000 merke ich absolut gar nichts mehr. 
Kann es daran liegen, dass eventuell zu viele Geräte über W-Lan verbunden sind? Über den Router sind 2 Laptops, ein Desktop-PC und 2 Smartphones permanent im Internet. Der PC über Lan, der Rest über W-Lan.
Auf dem PC läuft WinXP SP3 und auf den Laptops Win7 HP 64Bit. Die Geschwindigkeit is auf allen Geräten miserabel. Kann das an der Leitung liegen?

Bitte helft mir weiter

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Schmenki (16. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Also ich hatte sowas ähnliches auch mal mit meiner Easybox.
Damals hatte ich noch 16000 und wurde dann runtergestuft auf DSL6000...
Unter Extras oder so gibt es bei dir DSL Status und dort gibt es Betriebsdaten / Fehleranzeige:
Operation Data    Upstream    Downstrea.

Wie sind da die Werte in Db?

Hast du mal bei deinem Provider angerufen und gefragt ob die Leitungsprobleme haben?
Guck mal im Internet nach Verfügbarkeit an deiner Adresse?

lg,
Schmenki

EDIT: Ansonsten mal Easybox resetet? Alle bis auf ein Gerät rausgenommen?! Eventuell auf Trojaner getestet?


----------



## Majestico (16. Januar 2012)

Resettet hab ich schon, hat alles nix gebracht.

Jetzt hab ich mal ein Firmware-Update gemacht. Die DL-Geschwindigkeit wird jetzt mit 6920 Kbps angegeben. Es hat also funktioniert. Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt keine Verbindung mehr... Mir wird angezeigt: "Ihre DSL Verbindung ist derzeit nicht verfügbar."
Komme also wieder nicht weiter


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Januar 2012)

Majestico schrieb:


> Resettet hab ich schon, hat alles nix gebracht.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mal ein Firmware-Update gemacht. Die DL-Geschwindigkeit wird jetzt mit 6920 Kbps angegeben. Es hat also funktioniert. Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt keine Verbindung mehr... Mir wird angezeigt: "Ihre DSL Verbindung ist derzeit nicht verfügbar."
> Komme also wieder nicht weiter


 
Das habe ich auch öfter mal, das stabilisiert sich wieder.
Zieh mal 10 Sekunden den Stecker ab und steck ihn dann wieder rein.


----------



## Majestico (16. Januar 2012)

Jup. Genau das war es. Habs nochmal resettet und mich anschließend angemeldet. Jetzt ist alles wie es sein soll.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Majestico


----------

